# Millipede collecting in Oklahoma



## SkyeSpider (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm looking to go collect millipedes in the Tulsa area early next week and was wondering if anyone else wanted to join me. There might be a bit of geocaching if I get in the mood


----------

